

UK Intelligence officers given immunity from hacking laws - jackgavigan
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/may/15/intelligence-officers-have-immunity-from-hacking-laws-tribunal-told

======
jackgavigan
I've put together a "Before & After" comparison of the relevant section of the
Computer Misuse Act:
[https://disruptdecentralisedisintermediate.files.wordpress.c...](https://disruptdecentralisedisintermediate.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/cma_amendments.pdf)

The "enactments" that those who drafted the amendments had in mind likely
include section 5 of the Intelligence Services Act 1994, which provides the
legal basis for the government to authorise the Intelligence Services to
undertake "equipment interference" (including hacking) -
[http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1994/13/crossheading/aut...](http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1994/13/crossheading/authorisation-
of-certain-actions)

